# How far does the MistKing spray?



## ulyssis (Aug 12, 2015)

Setting up some nozzles on a few tanks. Trying to figure out best placement. I'm planning on 2 per 18x18x24 Exo-Terra's. 

If I put them in the front pointing towards the back of the tank, will it reach the back wall?


----------



## Tekman (Sep 6, 2015)

That will reach no problem. I have the value mist system with just 1 nozzle in the corner of my 18x18x24 and it covers the whole viv no problem. 2 will have no issues. 

-Bob


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

It almost doesn't matter how many nozzles for a single viv. You can control the amount of water that goes in just by adjusting the timer. It gets much more tricky when you have a variety of tanks (sizes and shapes) and you need to control the amount of water that goes into each. It's the relative amount of water that goes in that you have to control by the number of nozzles. I had to bypass a couple of my nozzles once I had my system set up because they were just getting too much water while other tanks weren't getting enough. That was the challenge.

Mark


----------



## ulyssis (Aug 12, 2015)

Tekman said:


> That will reach no problem. I have the value mist system with just 1 nozzle in the corner of my 18x18x24 and it covers the whole viv no problem. 2 will have no issues.
> 
> 
> 
> -Bob



Do you think 2 is overkill?


----------



## ulyssis (Aug 12, 2015)

Encyclia said:


> It almost doesn't matter how many nozzles for a single viv. You can control the amount of water that goes in just by adjusting the timer. It gets much more tricky when you have a variety of tanks (sizes and shapes) and you need to control the amount of water that goes into each. It's the relative amount of water that goes in that you have to control by the number of nozzles. I had to bypass a couple of my nozzles once I had my system set up because they were just getting too much water while other tanks weren't getting enough. That was the challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> Mark



Do you think ball valves hooked up for each tank would help you adjust water delivery for each tank?


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

I don't think so, though it's an interesting idea. I think that, since the nozzles are run in series, you have to maintain pressure throughout the system. This may be less important in a small system, but if you dial back the pressure in one location, everything downstream of that will also be dialed back and, therefore, the amount of water will be less. I think you really need to manage the amount of water with number and positioning of nozzles and the frequency and duration of watering.

Mark


----------



## Rushthezeppelin (Oct 6, 2015)

Encyclia said:


> I don't think so, though it's an interesting idea. I think that, since the nozzles are run in series, you have to maintain pressure throughout the system. This may be less important in a small system, but if you dial back the pressure in one location, everything downstream of that will also be dialed back and, therefore, the amount of water will be less. I think you really need to manage the amount of water with number and positioning of nozzles and the frequency and duration of watering.
> 
> Mark


Can you not run a mistking branched out?


----------



## ulyssis (Aug 12, 2015)

Rushthezeppelin said:


> Can you not run a mistking branched out?



Yes. That's what I was thinking. Parallel instead of series.


----------



## Alan (Jan 12, 2005)

Encyclia said:


> I don't think so, though it's an interesting idea. I think that, since the nozzles are run in series, you have to maintain pressure throughout the system. This may be less important in a small system, but if you dial back the pressure in one location, everything downstream of that will also be dialed back and, therefore, the amount of water will be less. I think you really need to manage the amount of water with number and positioning of nozzles and the frequency and duration of watering.
> 
> Mark



Why can't he put a "T" at each viv? Then he can control flow after the "T".


----------



## Darrell S (Jan 9, 2011)

I dont know how to link a previous post , so I apologize .
OrangeTyrant described to another member how he runs different cycles from the same pump. It looks like it would be great for misting different sized tanks.
Maybe he will chime in .


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

You probably don't want to run a ball valve to tanks. The reason is that its just not a precise adjustment. The misting heads are designed to work well in a pressure range. If you reduce the pressure you might just get a lot of dripping. And that assumes you can even set the ball valve carefully enough to change the pressure. That said admittedly I have not every tried a ball valve to control flow to these. 

The way most people in the hobby change the water delivery is to put different numbers of misting heads on the vivariums. This is fine but the down fall is you can definitely get dead zones of low water delivery. And these dead zones will change depending on the plant leaf growth. Even in fairly small vivariums I have problems with only 1 mister. 

You can attack this to some degree by choosing different plants based on water requirements. 


Another way to alter the amount of water going to different vivariums is to take advantage of the misting heads. The tip or nozzle that is used in a can be replaced by any nozzle with a 1/8 npt fitted nozzle and they sell different nozzles that have different flow rates. Here is an example.

As for me personally, I put 3 nozzles on an 18x18x24, all pointing strait down in a triangle. Washes off the glass while its misting with pretty good coverage over the vivarium.


----------



## OrangeTyrant (May 12, 2011)

Here's the post where I've described my mistking on stations (like a sprinkler system) and the products I used: http://www.dendroboard.com/#/forumsite/20539/topics/238913?page=1 

If you only have a single tank connected, it's still best to just fuss with the timer as needed to increase/decrease humidity (and is what I do with each station as needed as well). 

I also agree with the other comments about not using a ball valve. The misting heads require a baseline pressure before they'll open and spray, so reducing this doesn't help you control anything - it's more of an on/off system once it hits a threshold.

Now that I have a little break from vet school for a week, maybe I can get some pictures of the system posted in a thread.


----------



## amfshovelhead (Oct 6, 2015)

how do you think the mistking system would be just ruuning 6 tanks ... first row would be (2) 18x18x18 secound row would be (2) 18x18x24 and third row would be (2) 18x18x24... Everything would be on a bakers rack


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

Mistking is amazing. 6 tanks is easy to do. Depending which system you buy for how many nozzles you need per tank/setup. 


Loading bowls and building vivs! Braaap!
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amfshovelhead (Oct 6, 2015)

mohlerbear, what system would you go with...


----------

